# (REVERB) Gibson Blueshawk Montreal $900



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I don't imagine this will last long. A Fender scale, string through hollowbody Gibson with P-90s - what's weird about that? I own one of these and have owned another in the past, they are a great guitar. Super light, a little smallish body. The original cases are very hard to come by (this one has an aftermarket hard case). Shipping is $60 - someone should grab this, he's had a few offers so I think the $900 price is probably firm.

Gibson Blueshawk | Reverb


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

On your Eastern Canada road trip to see guitars, you're still looking up guitars on reverb? Damn, I thought I was obsessed.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

It's in Montreal (along the return trip). If I hadn't recently found one, I'd have bought this one.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I used to have one of those. Can confirm very fun guitar. Next five was a problem tho


----------

